
Show HN: Re:search, Amazon product review search and insights for sellers - durch
https://research.oneiros.cc/
======
durch
While reading random posts here I realised that there is a slew of people
selling stuff on Amazon, relying on customer product reviews as their main
source of feedback.

As Amazon does very little to make searching through these reviews friendly I
decided to build something to facilitate getting useful info out of product
review data.

There is a short video on the [landing
page]([http://research.oneiros.cc](http://research.oneiros.cc)) you can watch
in case below is TL:DR.

The basic idea is that you _subscribe_ to products , the app scrapes reviews
from Amazon (.com and .co.uk ATM). The user than has the ability to search
through the reviews as well as get some basic breakdowns of words and phrases
people use as part of positive or negative reviews (courtesy of a basic
lexical analysis).

As this is a sort of `alpha` signup is of course free and fast ( _no email
verification ;)_ ), and due to my puny infra each user is limited to five
products.

Anyway all feedback is welcome and extremely appreciated.

